# Frozen fish sticks?



## tippykayak

Check the package. If the sticks are already fully cooked (like hot dogs are), then I don't see the harm. However, some fish products don't come fully cooked and have to spend their time in the oven in order to be safe.


----------



## Mirinde

These ones say they have to spend 10 minutes in the oven, but the texture when you break them seems fully cooked. I think the oven time is just to warm them up?


----------



## tippykayak

Mirinde said:


> These ones say they have to spend 10 minutes in the oven, but the texture when you break them seems fully cooked. I think the oven time is just to warm them up?


I wouldn't risk it unless the package says "fully cooked" or something similar.


----------



## lgnutah

But lots of people on the forum let their dogs eat raw fish....is there a different concern with processed fish that may not be fully cooked?
I was wondering, myself, about the breading-it may have corn or wheat or chemicals you wouldn't want to feed to your dog.


----------



## tippykayak

lgnutah said:


> But lots of people on the forum let their dogs eat raw fish....is there a different concern with processed fish that may not be fully cooked?
> I was wondering, myself, about the breading-it may have corn or wheat or chemicals you wouldn't want to feed to your dog.


Unless a dog has a specific allergy or ingredient intolerance, a teeny bit of wheat or corn in breading wouldn't be a problem.

As far as raw fish vs. cooked fish, I absolutely would not give a dog or a person a processed food that wasn't prepared according to its directions. I eat lots of raw fish myself, and you wouldn't catch me eating a fish stick without cooking it. When a food goes through a factory process, you can't guarantee that it's as safe as a freshly cut piece of raw fish. It may have sat at a higher temperature, for example, than is safe for raw fish. That's fine if it's cooked according to the directions and the interior temperature gets high enough to kill anything, but that may make it less safe to eat than a good piece of fresh raw fish.


----------



## Mirinde

I think I am going to not run the risk (because it's kind of an iffy brand anyway), but I'm going to look into making my own because they seem like such a great toy stuffer.


----------



## tippykayak

You could also cook them all the way through and then freeze them again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

For grins, I googled Gortons fish sticks ( which is a well known brand) and I can't say I'd be feeding them to my dogs. Calories in Fish Sticks - Nutrition Facts & Other Nutritional Information | LIVESTRONG.COM Loaded with sodium; also has sugars and onion powder among other things. Personally, I stay away from processed foods like this ( really hazardous for my type I diabetic husband) and certainly wouldn't feed something like this to my pets.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> For grins, I googled Gortons fish sticks ( which is a well known brand) and I can't say I'd be feeding them to my dogs. Calories in Fish Sticks - Nutrition Facts & Other Nutritional Information | LIVESTRONG.COM Loaded with sodium; also has sugars and onion powder among other things. Personally, I stay away from processed foods like this ( really hazardous for my type I diabetic husband) and certainly wouldn't feed something like this to my pets.


I totally agree. The corn syrup and sodium is bad enough, but it also has some artificial colorings and other things that are not very nutritious for humans or pets. I'm convinced these types of ingredients aggravate the obesity problem in our country.

OP, can you take a banana slice it lengthwise to fit what you want to stuff, then place it in the item and freeze it? Bananas are much healthier and more natural than fake food like breaded fish sticks and chicken nuggets. If you want more protein you can cook chicken breast, cut it in the size you need and freeze it. Peanut butter and plain greek yogurt (without added sugars) freezes well too if you dog can tolerate those in larger amounts. Some dogs can't have large amounts of PB and some dogs are lactose intolerant and can't handle greek yogurt. I've also baked sweet potatoes cut them in snack sizes and frozen them for my golden, though he prefers them unfrozen and gulped down as fast as possible.


----------



## mintteagirl

lgnutah said:


> But lots of people on the forum let their dogs eat raw fish....is there a different concern with processed fish that may not be fully cooked?
> I was wondering, myself, about the breading-it may have corn or wheat or chemicals you wouldn't want to feed to your dog.


 
The only trouble I see is if they are too loaded with salt. Although If breaded they probably have wheat which can be an allergen for sensitive dogs. Over all I think they will love them but nt sure if it is very healthy and no you would not need to cook them first dogs can handle raw meats like that. Its probably better to give them raw fish filets LOL but thats not fish sticks is it. Just don't give them to them very often.


----------

